# The best Z68 MOTHERBOARD FROM GIGABYTE MAX BUDGET 20K



## macho84 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi guys i am not able to get the msi latest pci-e 3.0 due to some delay so i am moving forward with current z68 based from gigabyte as may choose that as trusted brand with good service. Kindly suggest me the best board which can sports good amount of pci-e slots min 4 where 2 at full x16  and 2 x8 at rate case 4th at x4 is fine. so (x16,16,x8,x4) with good overclocking option. More over i already bought notua d14 cpu cooler for my i7 2600k procy. so keep this while suggesting the best board.

G1.Sniper2	GA-Z68M-D2H	GA-Z68XP-UD3P	GA-Z68XP-UD3R
GA-Z68XP-UD4	GA-Z68XP-UD5	GA-Z68P-DS3	GA-Z68XP-D3
GA-Z68AP-D3	GA-Z68XP-UD3-iSSD	GA-Z68XP-UD3	GA-Z68X-UD7-B3
GA-Z68X-UD5-B3	GA-Z68X-UD4-B3	GA-Z68X-UD3P-B3	GA-Z68X-UD3R-B3
GA-Z68X-UD3-B3	GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3	GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3	GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3
GA-Z68A-D3H-B3	GA-Z68A-D3-B3	


GIGABYTE Z68 SERIES LIST


the above are the of mb which i am confused to go. Sniper2 is out of budget and ud7-b3 is considerable at my above req what could the best price available online with it be under 20k. Also let me know if gigabyte gpu is good to go. as i am planning to get that from US .


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 17, 2011)

No need to get a Gigabyte gfx from US. you can get MSI & Sapphire ones in India and they are good.


Also if already out of budget then remove the sniper from the list.

UD7 Series are the top notch of Gigabyte Mobos in terms for features and performance afaik.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 17, 2011)

My vote goes to sniper2 BTW it may cost more than 20K


----------



## Cilus (Aug 17, 2011)

Be careful while chosing high end Gigabyte Z68 platform because most of them does not support Lucid Virtue software support due to the lack of onboard display out. Lucid Virtue is a software technology which enables dynamic switching between the Intel Sandybridge CPU's HD graphics and the dedicated Gfx card as per the application requirements. It comes handy in GPU assisted encoding sofware where Intel Quicksync provide fastest encoding speed compared to any dedicated card from nVidia and AMD.
So before purchasing check if the motherboard has onboard display outr or not.

After looking into Gigabyte's Z68 lineup, my pickup is *GA-Z68XP-UD3-iSSD*. It offers Lucid Virtue support, SLI/Crossfire support in X8-X8 mode, lots of expansion slot, 4 SATA 3 6 Gbps and 4 USB 3.0 ports.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 17, 2011)

Crippled boards.

Z68 boards have the same PCB circuitry design that P67 Chipset boards from Gigabyte had. Some of these boards don't even have DVI and VGA- just HDMI. Some said those M-sata drives do have a tendency to overheat, but I am not sure if they're referring it to the same M-Sata that is bundled with iSSD version. 

I think someone bought a z68 board from gigabyte, later off sold it on TE market and bought an Asus ROG board in its place. 

Personally, its strange to see such an oversight from Gigabyte. Quality is good as usual, although certain boards have lower phase counts.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2011)

not the sniper


----------



## macho84 (Aug 17, 2011)

can any one please suggest one with on board video and maximum pci-e slots with some additional features

whats the cost of sniper . i can stretch to 20k not a big deal. Let me know also let me know if i can install notua d14 without any issue. i am having gskill ram 2x would that be a feasible.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 17, 2011)

^^ Just what exactly are you planning? Which memory kits you have?



Faun said:


> not the sniper


Nah. But not everyone is going to spend so much on a Z68. 

 Then again, if a company concentrates on high end/themed (gaming/overclock) motherboards and not on other series, just doesn't look right. Besides, Foxconn boards are here in India now. I wouldn't be surprised if someone reels in ASROCK.


----------



## macho84 (Aug 18, 2011)

My only concern is future proof so atleast 2 HD6990 Support with some high end audio card with decent amount of sata 6gbs and support for overclocking with mem check and max fans offcourse onboard video is must. ie lucid video tech support for switching video.

Here is what i am choosing out of all. As the Maximus IV GENE-Z Let me know your thoughts

As well this if feasible . Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD7-B3 (rev. 1.0)

Hello Guys After long hunt went with gene-z hope it suits my requirement. Will post the pics once the system is assembled. 

Thanks for your support.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 19, 2011)

^^ congrats mate good choice


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> ^^ Just what exactly are you planning? Which memory kits you have?



This
*i.imgur.com/At55o.jpg


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 19, 2011)

^^this is an awesome mobo.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2011)

fine print is lol worthy


----------



## macho84 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi i got the board which seems to be small is that this board is good for gaming. As my only concern is that i had a full tower haf x and this baord seems to be small will this fit in and have access to all pci-e slots for gpu and audio card. Or haf x is only for big boards. Kindly help me for the same.

The board is gene-z


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 24, 2011)

Faun said:


> This
> *i.imgur.com/At55o.jpg



Which model is this?


----------



## macho84 (Aug 24, 2011)

Its the g1-Assassin see the top its there.


----------



## Amey408 (Aug 24, 2011)

macho84 said:


> My only concern is future proof so atleast 2 HD6990 Support with some high end audio card with decent amount of sata 6gbs and support for overclocking with mem check and max fans offcourse onboard video is must. ie lucid video tech support for switching video.
> 
> Here is what i am choosing out of all. As the Maximus IV GENE-Z Let me know your thoughts
> 
> ...



Hey man what's the price of mobo? and if posible plz give short review.
thanks


----------



## macho84 (Aug 25, 2011)

REVIEW


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 25, 2011)

macho84 said:


> Its the g1-Assassin see the top its there.



and price: 51K??


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 25, 2011)

Ridiculous price i would buy a whole system with that money


----------



## vickybat (Aug 25, 2011)

^^ Its not ridiculous but an enthusiast class motherboard. Its equivalent with ASUS ROG boards which are meant for insane overclocking using LN2 and other mods.

Has bullet proof build quality and not meant for midrange or even mid-high end gaming systems.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 25, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Has bullet proof build quality and not meant for midrange or even mid-high end gaming systems.


The board that is of significantly lower cost has good enough quality, enough to last for a long time and sustain a good enough overclocking rig. After looking at the theme of the board its obvious that its made for games, wouldn't you agree?

Bullet Proof quality, Military class components. All marketing babbletalk. I think there was a high cost board where the first rev's mosfet was of lower resistance and didn't really allow decent overclock. There's a lot of factors you need to consider. Some companies claim buletproof quality but remove the specs/markings on the phase.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 25, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Ridiculous price i would buy a whole system with that money



Almost +1.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 25, 2011)

Bulletproof will anyone shoot bullets on a 50K MB but ROG and MSI Big bang MB's cost within 20-25K, 50K is too much


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 25, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> *Bulletproof will anyone shoot bullets on a 50K MB *but ROG and MSI Big bang MB's cost within 20-25K, 50K is too much


----------



## macho84 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello guys finally finished assembling the pc and endup in flickering display as not sure tried multiple ports in the tv. Not sure intially had a cheap hdmi cable and thought it could be the issue . I bought belkin high end cable still the same. 

I had installed the rams on 3&4th slot as the d14 noctua is almost close to the first ram slot to make sure heat wont affect the ram i put these away from it . Here are the spec of the pc

INTEL I7 2600K 3.3GHZ
GSKILL 4GBX2 2133 GHZ RAM 
SEAGATE HDD 2TB
GLACIAL TECH 950WATTS
NOTUA D14 COOLER

I am trying to run from the onboard gpu and hd3000 ie the cpu gpu core. I get display but its not constant coming and going but while booting no beep or error sound as well the system is also not rebooting while flickering the screen remains the same.

I gone through the manual and had set it to igpu and igpu multimonitor enable but could not set the vram from 64 mb to uplimit 128.

Kindly advise the same what is the real issue . I dont think so the tv is the problem as i was able to run HD MEDIA PLAYER same asus HD2 with the same cable flawlessly. 

Please help me to solve the problem guys.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 27, 2011)

^^ by any chance the ups is adjacent to the cpu

also what resolution & refresh rate ur using try 1024X768@60Hz & see


----------



## macho84 (Aug 27, 2011)

I am able to connect the cpu via teamviewer no flickering is happening. Not sure if the old 2 year tv cant display. I will get the LG 2290 in 2 days and will post the results.

Thanks


----------



## macho84 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi I tried a lot and nothing is working still the screen keep on flickering. Please help to solve it.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 4, 2011)

^^ Not sure, but this can be due to problem at either in motherboard or in monitor.


----------

